# Welcome!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well, everyone asked for it and here it is, The Book Shelf. This is a cookbook forum and the moderator is Pete.

Enjoy!

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Nicko, thanks for creating this new forum. Hopefully, this forum will fill up quickly as people respond to the topics posted here. Also look for some cookbook reviews, where I will give my humble opinon about books I've just read. And I encourage everyone else to submit their own reviews. With all the cookbooks out there its hard to decide which ones are worth spending money on and which ones aren't. Hopefully, this forum will help make your decisions easier.


----------

